# Proxy mit Zusatzfunktion



## ThomasT (31. Aug 2018)

Hallo, 
ich möchte folgendes realisieren:

Ein Client ruft eine URL auf. In dieser URL ist ein UUID, z.B. als Parameter, codiert.
Der Aufruf geht gegen einen Proxy, der diese UUID lesen soll und damit irgendwas machen.
Z.B. in Datenbank schreiben. Und dann auf die eigentliche Resource, welche mit der URL abgerufen werden soll, weiterleiten (302).
Da ich nichts neues programmieren will, wollte ich mal fragen, ob es da schon was fertiges gibt, wo man eine Funktionalität schnell dranprogrammieren/-konfigurieren kann. 
Sollte auch https können. 


Grüße Thomas


----------



## mihe7 (9. Sep 2018)

https://github.com/adamfisk/LittleProxy


----------

